# Apple Peeler



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I love my apple peeler. It is a White Mountain clamp on style, and it has made dehydrating apples a breeze. My Excal needed a new thermo fuse/coil thingy, and while on Excal's site, I toured the kitchen gadget section. They sell a suction base apple peeler for only $24.95! Pampered Chef's model is much, much higher.

Excal is pricey on shipping though, the $10 part I ordered will cost me an extra $7.65 shipping for a part that weights only ounces.

https://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/Excalibur-Apple-Peeler-9-39-regular-prod.htm


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i found my suction peeler at the hwd store and i dont believe it was over 25.00. it works great. the brand name is Back to Basics.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This subject is timely. Just starting to look for one.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

well i recieved my suction peeler for FREEEEEE!!! cant beat that  though it is an apple and potato peeler ill never be using it for taters again that wasa waste apples were perfect though


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I never could get the suction bases to hold, so went with a vintage White Mountain off of Ebay. Love it!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't peel, I just run the corer tube through and slice them 1/4" thick. leaves a hole in the center but look nice. Not much peel on each slice and the slices dry even and quicker as thickness does not vary. I have also cut each slice in half, we like the peel and it is so quick and easy. Now for apple pie, apple sauce, canned or stewed apples, I use grandmas old apple peeler....James


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a Pampered Chef apple peeler/corer. It gives me perfect uniform slices for dehydrating. 

I do notice it works best with very crisp apples. And they can't be too big, either, or they end up getting crooked. Of course that could be user error.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> I love my apple peeler. It is a White Mountain clamp on style, and it has made dehydrating apples a breeze. My Excal needed a new thermo fuse/coil thingy, and while on Excal's site, I toured the kitchen gadget section. They sell a suction base apple peeler for only $24.95! Pampered Chef's model is much, much higher.
> 
> Excal is pricey on shipping though, the $10 part I ordered will cost me an extra $7.65 shipping for a part that weights only ounces.
> 
> https://www.excaliburdehydrator.com/Excalibur-Apple-Peeler-9-39-regular-prod.htm



I love my apple peeler.
She is 16, my youngest daughter, and we just did about 10lbs of apples yesterday!
A pearing knife, cutting board, and the knife I used to core and slice the apples into bite sized chunks! Oh, and a little cinnamon for the Granny Smiths!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LZ 5 - Can I borrow your apple peeler I promise to return it soon and undamaged...heehee!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> LZ 5 - Can I borrow your apple peeler I promise to return it soon and undamaged...heehee!!


OOOOO Texas.....that is a 'warm' place compared to where we are!!!
I have a 20 and 16....two for the price of one!!
And the 20 year old cooks!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Uh Oh!!!! One Cooks??? My knees are getting weak........
Was 14 degrees yesterday morn......I was a woose feeding the stock and flocks. All I wanted was.......back in the warm house!!! My feet were acheing like crazy......I got my pant legs wet..... they ice coated before I could get done! Crazy Border Collie would not come to me when I called her....UGH........I don't like to be cold!! Now, about those apple peelers.......LOL!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Uh Oh!!!! One Cooks??? My knees are getting weak........
> Was 14 degrees yesterday morn......I was a woose feeding the stock and flocks. All I wanted was.......back in the warm house!!! My feet were acheing like crazy......I got my pant legs wet..... they ice coated before I could get done! Crazy Border Collie would not come to me when I called her....UGH........I don't like to be cold!! Now, about those apple peelers.......LOL!!


14 degrees in TEXAS????
That is weather blaspheme!!!!!
Where's that global warming??
My oldest said she was gonna move to the equator to get 'some warm' if the weather didn't straighten up!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I KNOW!! Pure Blaspheme!!
Won't be long, until it's 114degrees ,and we will be wishin for the cool down to 100


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I KNOW!! Pure Blaspheme!!
> Won't be long, until it's 114degrees ,and we will be wishin for the cool down to 100


The older I get.....the more of a salamander I become.
I can take the heat a whole lot better than the cold!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking for an apple peeler? Check out ShopGoodWill.com

I'm hooked on that auction site. You don't need payPal, they accept check or money orders or credit cards. The only thing you need to watch for is the shipping can be pricey. Look for auctions near your state. I've seen tons of apple peelers on there. But I have 2 so.... Don't laugh, I can't have just one of anything.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Osiris said:


> Looking for an apple peeler? Check out ShopGoodWill.com


Thanks so much for sharing that! I'd never heard of it, but started the sign up process this morning.


----------

